# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ضمانات أمنية لعدم نقل مباريات اربيل ودهوك

## mohamed73

قدم  مسؤولون عراقيون في محافظتي اربيل ودهوك يوم الجمعة، غداة قرار الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بنقل مباريات المنتخبات العراقية إلى خارج  البلاد، ضمانات أمنية إلى الاتحاد الآسيوي مقابل الإبقاء على إقامة مباريات  فريقيهما المحليين ضمن مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الأسيوي على ملعبيهما. وكان الاتحاد العراقي أعلن أمس  الخميس أن الفيفا قرر عدم السماح بإقامة مباريات المنتخبات العراقية بعد  الآن في مدينة اربيل ونقلها إلى خارج البلاد لأسباب تتعلق بضعف عوامل  التنظيم والإدارة التي رافقت مباراة العراق والأردن ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة  إلى مونديال البرازيل 2012، إضافة إلى عدم سعة الملعب (12 الفا فقط) وعدم  توفر أماكن مخصصة للصحافيين والإعلاميين وغياب العناصر الأمنية. وأوضح أمين سر الاتحاد العراقي  لكرة القدم بالوكالة طارق احمد لفرانس برس أن "محافظي اربيل ودهوك قدما  ضمانات أمنية لحماية ملعبي المدينتين مقابل الإبقاء على إقامة مباريات  فريقيهما المحليين في بطولة كاس الاتحاد الآسيوي على ملعبيهما". يشار إلى أن اربيل يستضيف  جايابورا الاندونيسسي في إياب ربع النهائي في 27 الجاري، ويحل الوحدات  الأردني ضيفا على دهوك ضمن الدور ذاته في 28 منه. وكان الفيفا الذي يفرض حظرا على إقامة اللقاءات الودية والرسمية للمنتخبات العراقية في العاصمة بغداد، سمح بإقامتها في اربيل فقط. الى ذلك، التزم الاتحاد العراقي  الصمت حيال قرار الفيفا ولم يصدر عنه أي تعليق حتى الآن مكتفيا بالإشارة  إلى أن الموضوع سيطرح في اجتماعات اتحاد غرب آسيا غدا في العاصمة الأردنية  عمان. ومنع الفيفا اختيار الإمارات  واستراليا واوزبكستان مكانا بديلا للعراق، وكذلك اختيار الصين والأردن  وسنغافورة كمكان بديل للمنتخب العراقي في رحلة التصفيات المؤهلة إلى  مونديال البرازيل 2014.

----------

